# Goldbrassen vor Sardinien...



## drjanson (5. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre kommenden September nach Sardinien und habe mir als Ziel gesetzt, bis dahin irgendwie das Angeln zu lernen.
Als wir letztes Jahr dort waren, haben wir beim Schnorcheln so unglaublich viele (Gold-)Brassen beim Schnorcheln gesehen, dass uns das Wasser im Mund zusammengelaufen ist...
Da ich totaler Anfänger bin (oder sogar das erst werde) hab ich erst mal das Internet insgesammt und das Forum hier im Besonderen soweit durchforstet, dass ich eine grobe Idee habe, wie ich mit etwas Glück einen selbst gefangenen Fisch auf den Grill kriege. 

Allerdings ist das Setup, dass ich mir aus meiner Internetrecherche zusammengedacht habe (Pose, passender Haken (8-11) und entweder Muschel/Schnecke/Wurm oder Käsebrot) nicht das ist, was die Einheimischen dort hatten.

Die haben mit einer Wasserkugel geangelt.
Macht das Sinn? Ich frage mich nämlich, wie ich den Haken weit genug vom Ufer wegbekomme..!?
Die Sarden mit ihren Wasserkugeln sind jedenfalls weiter gekommen als ich mit der Angel, die wir  - völlig ahnungslos und nur zu Testzwecken - ausgeworfen hatten.

Verzeiht mir meine sicherlich dumme Frage, aber irgendwie muss man ja mal anfangen...  #6


Gruß,
Jan


----------



## Uwe87 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Goldbrassen vor Sardinien...*

Wir gehen auch jedes jahr nach sardinien,und dort funzt es am besten mit muschel oder mit so komischen würmern wenn du weit rauskommen willst solltest du ne relativ lange rute nehmen


----------



## Black Márlin (6. März 2012)

*AW: Goldbrassen vor Sardinien...*

Nimm zum angeln ein Grundblei (bei wenig wellen reicht im Meer locker 30-40g).
Das Blei muss lose auf der Hauptschnur sein und am ende der schnur durch eine  Gummiperle und dann einen Wirbel gestoppt werden. In den Wirbel wird dann noch das 1,5m lange vorfach eingehängt und wenn du die Montage draußen hast die schnur auf Spannung halten und bei Zupfern anschlagen (Musst gefühl für entwickeln).
Damit solltest du auch weit genug raus kommen.
Als Köder habe ich mit Seeringelwürmern sehr gut gefangen...ist bisschen schwer die an den haken zu machen, am besten längs kleine stücke von 5-10cm des Wurms auf den haken und dann die schnur ziehen.
Wenn dann von selbst nix beißt immer mit leichten zupfern aus der Rute reinholen ( so 30-50cm).
Dann müsste es klappen 

Vg
Niklas


----------



## dickerbarschmann (6. März 2012)

*AW: Goldbrassen vor Sardinien...*

Ich hab auch schon viele Fänge mit solch einer Montage, wie Black Marlin sagte erzielt. Geangelt hab ich aber mit einem 80 Gramm Blei. So kannst Du weit raus werfen und dann sehr gut die Schnur straffen. Halte die Rute am besten Rute nach oben gerichtet in der Hand und lege einen Finger an die Schnur (am besten Geflochtene). So kannst Du sicher jeden kleinsten Zupfer merken und früh genug anschlagen.#6


----------



## Smallgame (7. März 2012)

*AW: Goldbrassen vor Sardinien...*

Da stimme ich meinen Vorrednern auf jeden Fall zu. Goldbrassen auf Grund zu beangeln. 
Sollten die Einheimischen dort tatsächlich Doraden mit Wasserkugeln oder Spirolinos oder ähnlichem beangeln wäre das für mich recht interessant und ich würde mich freuen wenn du deine Beobachtungen hier posten könntest. Goldbrassen sind für mich Zielfisch No. 1 und alle infos über die Fangmethoden in anderen Ländern interessieren mich ebenfalls.
Ich denke aber die Einheimischen haben mit ihren Wasserkugeln eher auf Wolfsbarsch oder Meeräschen Hornhecht usw geangelt.

@ Black Marlin
Mit der Technik Schnur auf spannung halten und beim Zupfern anschlagen wirst du bei einer Goldbrasse eher wenig erfolg haben. Meiner erfahrung nach muss man die Goldbrasse ziehen lassen, und wenn sie sich etwa ein Meter Schnur genommen hat anschlagen. Die Fische sind recht Misstrauisch und schnappen sich die Beute und verzehren sie im fortschwimmen. Wenn mann zuschnell anschlägt lassen sie los.


----------



## Honeyball (7. März 2012)

*AW: Goldbrassen vor Sardinien...*

Stimme ich Dir zu!
Wasserkugel mit 2m langem gefetteten Vorfach und Brot am kleinen scharfen Goldhaken, Vorsichtig auswerfen und anschließend vorsichtig straff ziehen und dann abwarten, bis eine Meeräsche das Brot von der Oberfläche nimmt und ganz schnell anschlagen.
Schwieriges Angeln, aber so eine Meeräsche im Drill hat was und schmeckt frisch vom Grill einfach göttlich!!!

Aber was die Frage des TE betrifft:
Grundangeln mit Seeringlern oder frischen Tintenfischstückchen sollte den Erfolg auf Doraden bringen, idealerweise in Löchern mit Sandboden zwischen vielen Felsen.


----------



## drjanson (11. März 2012)

*AW: Goldbrassen vor Sardinien...*

Klasse!
Vielen Dank erst mal für die Tipps, jetzt weiß ich zumindest schon mal grob, was ich an material noch besorgen muss.

@smallgame: Die Wasserkugel, die ich letzes Jahr im Einsatz gesehen habe, hat zuindest in der Stunde die wir vom Strand aus beobachtet haben, nicht wirklich was eingebracht. Mir schien das nur für's Auswerfen praktisch zu sein... Aber ich beobachte das beim nächsten mal und poste dann hier!

@honeyball: weiso denn ein gefettets Vorfach?

Ansonsten habe ich noch eine interessante Beobachtung beim Schnorcheln gemacht: ich hab zwischen den Felsen ein seltsames Blei-Teil gefunden, mit Neonfarben bemalt und 'nem Drillingshaken dran. Wenn ich das unter Wasser nur auf die Handfläche gelegt habe, sind sämtliche Fische (Barben, Brassen, so kleine Sandwühler...) angekommen als gäbe es im Leben eines Fisches nix interessanteres als den rostigen Drillingshaken... Ich musste das Ding schließlich in die Hosentasche packen, weil ich Sorge hatte, einer von den viel zu Kleinen könnte mir sonst den Haken aus der Hand schnappen...


----------



## Smallgame (11. März 2012)

*AW: Goldbrassen vor Sardinien...*

Hier im Forum in der Rubrik Angeln in Europa solltest du ruhig mal in älteren Beiträgen wühlen dort findest du eine Menge interessantes und nützliches. Als Beispiel :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=221185
Apfelbaum hat sich da mal bemüht übersichtlich was aufzustellen. Dabei spielt es am Anfang gar keine Rolle von wo Berichtet wird daher sind fast alle Beiträge passend. Im Mittelmeerraum wird sehr ähnlich geangelt. Und es handelt sich in der Regel auch immer um die gleichen Fischarten. Wenn es dich packt und du mehr möchtes als ein, zwei, gute Stücke für den Grill, wird es selbstverständlich schon wichtig die lokalen Gegebenheiten und Praktiken zu berücksichtigen.
Ansonsten gefällt mir das du gerne Fische beobachtest beim Schnorcheln. Im guten Tauchgebiet kann man sie alle beobachten. Die kleinen Wolfsbarsche wie sie jagen, wie kleine Doraden sich verhalten wenn es was zu futtern gibt und vieles vieles mehr. Das sind wertvolle Informationen um die Großen besser zu beangeln.


----------



## drjanson (17. März 2012)

*AW: Goldbrassen vor Sardinien...*

Oh ja, vielen Dank.
Wenn ich so drüber nachenke auch zimlich logisch, dass sich das angeln in Kroatien nicht zu sehr von anderen Mittelmeerregionen unterscheidet...
Der link war jedenfalls schon mal klasse und die anderen durchsuche ich jetzt auch mal ganz in Ruhe!


----------

